# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel - applying credit to invoice.

## Xplosiv

A customer has overpaid their account and I would like to aplly this credit to their next invoice.
Can't figure out how to go about it. Any help please?

----------


## Neville Bailey

After processing and updating the invoice, go to Process...Match Open Item, call up the relevant customer account and drag and drop the unallocated credit onto the invoice.

----------

Xplosiv (10-Dec-13)

----------


## Xplosiv

Thanks! Moved from quick books to Pastel and still struggling with the logic.
That did the trick, though. Got as far as match accounts, but couldn't work out how to go further.

----------


## dellatjie

Hi! Just be careful, I know after a certain amount of periods, I think it is 4, you cannot match that credit anymore..

----------


## Xplosiv

Thanks for the heads up. What is the process when you can no longer match credit?

----------


## dellatjie

I have to date not found a solution, not sure who will be able to help us?

----------


## bamani

this feature can also be used if a customer has overpaid you and you need to refund the overpaid amount in the cashbook receipts , all you need to do is change the accounts access: 
- go to set up and select the option entry types
-select the respective cash book entry types
- under the option Account access, select change to Any account
-click ok to save the changes

Just tought it can be helpful

----------

